# Ukelele Anyone



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I have spent the better part of my free time this evening listening to pawpawsailor play the uke. It's sweet music to the soul, so go check it out.
My granddad Joe Sr. was a very accomplished musician who often displayed his prowess with a ukelele. It's a beautiful thing, y'all, to see and hear that little island box played so well. Do your ears a favor and look him up. He's not only a fine craftsman, but he's a heck of a good strummer and picker.

Cracker out!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Ukulele sounds beautiful, I just suck at it.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

even though I cant play I love the uke.. and the banjo.. not playing together though









Hey Pop.. in fact one of my faves comes from your state


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Check out buke and gass. And so we're clear, we all know the ukulele is from HI, right???


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hence the moniker "island box". That's what my grandpa called it and he loved it. He said he didn't want to leave the South Pacific it was so pretty.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the idea of a uke, but since my fiasco with the Banjo, I am forbidden by my wife's thunderous eyebrows to get another instrument.

Happy playing!


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been playing the Uke since I was 16. Such a happy instrument!

Eddie


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

i have a uke but have to say i aint thaat good with it







but i am not that bad on my epiphone guitar though thats mainly what i play i love the acoustic sound of it but all so like the uke theres just sumat about it don't know what it is but i like it


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi

Check out The Ukelele Orchestra of Great Britain on youtube- great playing but with funny bits!!

John


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

This guy is playing in my town tomorrow night. I'm supposed to go to a halloween party, but I'm tempted to skip it and go see him.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Skip the party! Jake is a party. Thanks, Sherman!

For those that don't know, at about the three minute mark Jake goes off! Like Al Di Meola goes off!


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's Jake and Tommy Emmanuel, Superb jamming 

John


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Great thread! Keep pulling it.

The thread I mean...


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Johnbaz said:


> Hi
> 
> Check out The Ukelele Orchestra of Great Britain on youtube- great playing but with funny bits!!
> 
> John


They are great John, I went to see them live a few years ago, very entertaining!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Very strange, Jim... At first it was creepy, then not so much, then back to creepy, then ok again. I'll have to listen to it again to wrap my head around it. 
I did laugh a few times watching it. Maybe it was supposed to sound disturbed...

The way he says labido is also a bit off
.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe so







You can't doubt they have talent though!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Undeniably talented! For sure!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been following this duo for 2 years now, Iove 'em. Check out their channel.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Ah... Those echos. Thanks, Buddy! "Like a stone......... "
I love them now too. It's that easy.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

PawPaw...?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Check out Kenneth Middleton on YouTube. Ken is from the UK and has hundreds of super uke videos. I am a huge fan of the Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain too. A great Texas novelty group is Shorty Long featuring Pop's Bayless. Their theme song is Flaming Ukulele In The Sky... Listen to it... It's hilarious!

Perry


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

The're great!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Again, AUSTIN, Texans knocking it out of the park.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Austin is weird... And proud of it!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I love me some Texas! Woo!


----------

